# comment utiliser terminal pour desarchivez des rar ou des zips?



## mju (28 Décembre 2005)

je n'arrive pas, j'ai installé la version trial du winrar et j'ai lu la notice mais je sais pas comment introduire dans le terminal la bonne commande
comment dois-je faire?

merci


----------



## FjRond (29 Décembre 2005)

```
$ tar -xvf archive.tar
```


```
$ unzip archive.zip        
Archive:  archive.zip
   creating: archive/
```
Une petit lecture du man de tar, zip, unzip, gunzip, et bunzip2 peut être utile. Je rappelle au passage qu'on peut installer la version française des man télé-chargeables.


----------



## geoffrey (29 Décembre 2005)

Y'a aussi un utilitaire : unrarX qui detarise sans passer par le terminal.


----------



## mju (29 Décembre 2005)

merci beaucoup pour le unrarX
il est excelent!


----------



## geoffrey (29 Décembre 2005)

y'a pas d'quoi


----------



## boodja (25 Février 2009)

Bonjour

il fut un temps j'avais eu le même probleme, aucun logiciel de decompression n'avait voulu me decompresser mon fichier lourd "rar", alors j'avais utilisé le TERMINAL, et par miracle tout s'est débloqué et il m'a décompressé tous mes fichiers. Donc TERMINAL est tres utile.

Alors que se passe t il aujourd'hui ?
La même chose. J'ai à nouveau un fichier rar mais je n'arrive pas à le décompresser,
et je veux le faire par le procédé TERMINAL de mon Mabook Pro sous Léopard.

Quel est la commande, sachant que j'ai tout essayé dans le TERMINAL :

$ unzip rap.rar
$ tar -xvf rap.rar
$ rar -xvf rap.rar

Merci beaucoup de votre aide.

PS : j'ai pas envie de logiciels, je tiens absolument à rester avec cette solution du TERMINAL qui sera pour moi la meilleure, quitte à ce que j'apprenne de l'unix, mais il me faut un début svp.


----------



## EricKvD (25 Février 2009)

Et un simple

# unrar fichier .rar 

Ca ne marche pas ?


----------



## boodja (25 Février 2009)

Non, 
 j'ai placé mon fichier dans l'endroit où il y a une icone en forme de maison (users)
et ensuite, j'ouvre Terminal et en tapant ta ligne de commande :

# unrar rap.rar

Puisque mon fichier de 800Mo, se nomme rap.rar.
Pourtant je n'ai aucune validation de décompression. Juste un retour à la ligne comme ci de rien n'était.

J'ai rechangé en inscrivant :
unrar rap.rar (donc sans le #)
et j'ai reçu un message d'erreur : 
-bash: unrar: command not found


Or, je l'ai fais il ya 2 mois mais je ne m'en souviens plus.
Aide moi encore stp.


----------



## EricKvD (25 Février 2009)

Bon, on va commencer par le commencement 

D'abord que s'affiche-t-il si tu tape 

$ ls -l rap.rar

Si tu obtiens: 
ls: cannot access rap.rar: No such file or directory
C'est que tu n'es pas dans le bon répertoire/dossier...

Tu devrais obtenir quelquechose comme: 
-rw-r--r--  1 user1 user1    220160 2008-10-01 08:25 rap.rar

(PS: user1 user1, c'est un exemple... Ca devrait être ton nom d'utilisateur...)
Si tu as bien ceci et que, après "user1 user1", tu as bien une valeur positive non-nulle, tape la commande suivante (j'espère u'elle est bien installée par défaut !):

$ file rap.rar
La commande devrait te dire quelquechose comme:
rap.rar: RAR archive data, v1d, os: Win32


J'attends tes réponses avant d'aller plus loin.


----------



## boodja (25 Février 2009)

et ben j'ai retapé la commande "ls" et cela me dit :
ordinateur-de-hugo-boss:~ boodja$ ls
Desktop        Library        Sites        rap
Documents    Movies        dwhelper    rap.rar
Downloads    Music        jap.conf    testdisk.log
Enregistrement    Pictures    nreal
Images alias    Public        photorec.ses

Or le dossier rap est vide, et le fichier rap.rar se trouve bien dans le bon dossier.

1/d'abord j'ai fais : "ls -l rap.rar"
et j'ai eu : "-rwxrwxrwx@ 1 boodja  boodja  882200860 24 fév 02:41 rap.rar"

2/ Alors j'ai tapé comme tu me l'as demandé la commande : "file rap.rar" 
et voici ce que j'ai eu : "rap.rar: Microsoft ASF"


Alors on continue ? Ou est ce je suis dans une mauvaise voie ?


----------



## EricKvD (25 Février 2009)

ASF ???  :mouais: Là, je suis très surpris...
Pour moi, le ASF c'est pas un format d'archivage mais plutôt un fichier multimédia...

Tu peux essayer de le lire en installant VLC


----------



## boodja (25 Février 2009)

ah bon ?
donc en gros, tu veux dire que j'ai tout interet a changer le .rar en .asf ?
Sois disant que ce sont des albums différents ?


----------



## EricKvD (25 Février 2009)

Sur les système de type Unix, comme Mac OS, les extensions de fichiers ont beaucoup moins d'importance que sous Windows.

A ta place, j'installerais VLC et j'essayerais de lui faire lire le fichier. Comme cela, je saurais directement si il s'agit bien d'un fichier audio/vidéo.


----------



## boodja (25 Février 2009)

Merci beaucoup EricKvD
tu es un vrai boss digne de ce nom.
Alors je t'explique ce fichier est un mauvais fichier, a priori c'était un film de c..
donc j'ai tout effacé et ce n'était pas de la musique comme c'était sois disant dit.

Donc en ouvrant comme tu me l'as dit correctement avec VLC, et là paf un film.
Donc ma réponse est là.

Au pire, je sais comment faire maintenant pour decompresser un fichier sous Terminal :
# unrar nom du fichier.rar

est ce la bonne méthode ?
sinon peux tu me la redire stp.

Ensuite, j'aimerai apprendre comme toi, des choses un peu plus poussées, as tu un  site ou autre à me proposer pour m'y retrouver avec les formules TERMINAL etc...car je le trouve beaucoup plus intelligent que le systeme en lui, qui d'autant plus quand tu veux supprimer un fichier qui ne veut pas du tout se supprimer via la corbeille ?


Merci


----------



## boodja (25 Février 2009)

je viens de refaire sur un autre .rar : comme suit :
unrar Microsoft Office 2007.rar

et là j'obtiens une erreur comme suit :
-bash: unrar: command not found

Ensuite en retapant : ls -l Microsoft Office 2007.rar
j'ai eu : 
ls: 2007.rar: No such file or directory
ls: Microsoft: No such file or directory
ls: Office: No such file or directory

Que dos je faire stp ???


----------



## EricKvD (25 Février 2009)

Merci pour toutes ces fleurs 

Je ne suis pas un pro de (un)rar mains je pense que unrar fichier.rar devrait suffire.

En ce qui concerne l'apprentissage de la ligne de commande, il est vrai que j'ai une certaine expérience. Expérience acquise sur le terrain et pas trop dans les bouquins...

J'ai trouvé un début d'aide pour toi sur OSXFacile

Et ils disent un peu ce que je pense sur le sujet:


> A-t-on vraiment besoin d'utiliser le terminal ?
> *NON* : Pour la plupart des utilisateurs, ceci ne s'avèrera         pas indispensable. Beaucoup de petites applications (par exemple Onyx)         se chargent d'effectuer certaines opérations à votre place,          donc c'est plutôt rassurant.
> *OUI :* Pour certaines opérations  vous serez          obligé de passer par votre terminal. Dans ce cas, suivez scrupuleusement          les conseils et le mode d'emploi de ces opérations... Vous verrez           que quand on vous indique clairement les choses, ça se passe           sans  encombre !




Ainsi que:


> Il existe des dizaines de commandes UNIX, que vous pourrez          trouver dans des ouvrages spécialisés ou sur internet. Avis          aux amateurs du genre !




Je peux juste te conseiller de faire un tour chez O'Reilly qui publie d'excellents ouvrages informatiques ou encore la série 'Pour les nuls' qui permet souvent de se mettre en route de manière simple.




PS: Je viens de voir que oreilly.fr avait fermé... Dommage pour les personnes qui ne parlent pas l'anglais, mais les ouvrages en anglais continuent à se trouver sur le site http://www.oreilly.com


----------



## EricKvD (25 Février 2009)

boodja a dit:


> je viens de refaire sur un autre .rar : comme suit :
> unrar Microsoft Office 2007.rar
> 
> et là j'obtiens une erreur comme suit :
> -bash: unrar: command not found



Le message quoiqu'en anglais est clair... il ne trouve pas "unrar". Il faut donc comprendre que unrar n'est pas installé.



boodja a dit:


> Ensuite en retapant : ls -l Microsoft Office 2007.rar
> j'ai eu :
> ls: 2007.rar: No such file or directory
> ls: Microsoft: No such file or directory
> ...


Problème classique dû aux espaces dans le nom de fichier. Perso, j'utilise une astuce très connue et très pratique. Je commence à taper le nom du fichier (par exemple Micr) et j'appuye après sur la touche de tabulation.

Autre méthode, mettre le nom de fichier entre guillemets.


----------



## boodja (25 Février 2009)

Merci beaucoup pour ton aide précieuse, tout cela s'arrange pour moi.
Super cool, je te met en ami ou favori.


----------



## claud (1 Mars 2009)

Je suis un nioube (en lignes de commande) par rapport à Eric mais ce livre :
http://www.eyrolles.com/Informatique/Livre/le-guide-de-survie-mac-os-x-leopard-9782744022616
me semble très utile pour s'initier.

Puis :http://www.eyrolles.com/Informatique/Livre/9782841774470?societe=pollen
pour aller plus loin ?
(on le trouve encore en français sur divers sites)


----------



## tux_david (10 Septembre 2009)

La bonne commande pour décompresser un rar est :
*unrar e nom_du_fichier*
  (option "e" est obligatoire.Exception pour rar il ni a pas de tiret avant l'option)
pour plus d' info su la commande tape dans une console man rar ou man -h
j' éspere que ca ta aider
@+

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 21h54 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 21h52 ----------

correction c' est pas man -h  mais unrar -h


----------



## boodja (11 Septembre 2009)

_La bonne commande pour décompresser un rar est :
*unrar e nom_du_fichier*
  (option "e" est obligatoire.Exception pour rar il ni a pas de tiret avant l'option)
pour plus d' info su la commande tape dans une console man rar ou man -h
j' éspere que ca ta aider
@+_ 

*

Heureusement que tu es là et que tu as compris mon message.
Je vais tester tout cela et te dirais la réponse,

merci*


----------



## Ratatouille (12 Février 2010)

tux_david a dit:


> La bonne commande pour décompresser un rar est :
> *unrar e nom_du_fichier*
> (option "e" est obligatoire.Exception pour rar il ni a pas de tiret avant l'option)
> pour plus d' info su la commande tape dans une console man rar ou man -h
> ...


----------



## EricKvD (13 Février 2010)

Un petit coup de Google avec MacOS unrar et tu trouves ceci:



> Il suffit de télécharger le logiciel libre UnrarX à cette adresse :
> http://www.unrarx.com/


----------



## Ratatouille (14 Février 2010)

ma question était surtout de savoir si on pouvait le faire sans rien télécharger. Mais visiblement, il faut charger qqch. Du coup, ça va plus vite de demander à un ordi sous windows de le faire pour moi (si ça reste aussi exceptionnel...)


----------



## EricKvD (15 Février 2010)

Ben oui... Comme je l'ai dit plus tôt dans le fil de discussion: 



EricKvD a dit:


> boodja a dit:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Dès lors, oui, il faut installer quelque chose: que ce soit unrar en ligne de commande ou unrarX en mode graphique.


----------

